# nyc fluffs?



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

anyone going to the nyc maltese meet up on 7/18 ? 

does anyone wanna set up a puppy meet up somewhere in the city ? 

anybody , anybody ? i would love to meet some of the ny fluffs..:wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry, I won't be going to the meetup this weekend - I'm still trying to get used to Aolani outside of big groups. But if you'd like we can take a walk in Central Park together one day. He's much better about walking with another pup...let me know.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i would love that ! we gotta get together ! im not sure if i am going to go to this meet up either ...


Johita said:


> Sorry, I won't be going to the meetup this weekend - I'm still trying to get used to Aolani outside of big groups. But if you'd like we can take a walk in Central Park together one day. He's much better about walking with another pup...let me know.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm on the fence too. I've gone to meet ups in the past but not lately since I've been away. Might be game for Central Park or Riverside Drive.If it's brutally hot out I'd rather do the indoor meetup but if it's nice out the park would be nice. Let me see if I have to work this weekend.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

that would be nice ...just lets keep ea other posted .. i would love to meet aolani n tyler , dolce says yes we need a guys day out


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> that would be nice ...just lets keep ea other posted .. i would love to meet aolani n tyler , dolce says yes we need a guys day out


Uh oh sounds like trouble.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Sounds good, but I think we're in for another heat wave this week leading into the weekend. I can make it Saturday anyway if anyone is up for it, but Sundays are hard for me as the buses leading to the city don't run in my town on Sundays.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Johita said:


> Sounds good, but I think we're in for another heat wave this week leading into the weekend. I can make it Saturday anyway if anyone is up for it, but Sundays are hard for me as the buses leading to the city don't run in my town on Sundays.


I think I'm around all weekend so that might work. How far from the city are you?


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

about an hour away on the local bus if there's no traffic. it's okay cause Aolani and I get to take a nap on the way in to the city.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oooo i can make it saturday !!! what time , im in the bronx im just a subway ride away


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

The earliest I can be there is 11am. Not sure if you guys want to go out during the day or in the evening hours - after 6pm - as it may be cooler around that time. Let me know.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i would prefer later rather than later but im open to whatever ,


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> i would prefer later rather than later but im open to whatever ,


Huh?


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> i would prefer later rather than later but im open to whatever ,


 

LOL, I'm guessing you prefer later since you wrote it twice, but please confirm - don't worry, I do it all the time


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley:im sorry i am open to whatever time after 3pm lol 


Johita said:


> LOL, I'm guessing you prefer later since you wrote it twice, but please confirm - don't worry, I do it all the time


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

sooo, is 5pm okay with everyone? Should we meet at Columbus Circle?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thats good with me !! And yes columbus circle is fine !!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Uh oh -looks like I have to punk out. DH just called and wants to go to the beach for the day on Saturday. Both of us have been working 6 days a week, literally, from 8am to midnight for the last two months with no end in sight until fall since we're in business for ourselves. Last week I allowed myself Pat's Party but I really need a break this week since I start traveling next week for work for at least the next month. I have to take a rain check. So sorry and hope you have a great time.:huh:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

That's okay Susan. Enjoy your day at the beach 

Liza, let me know if you are still up for it.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

is it ok if i let you know later on tonite , i really want to go meet up with you , it was after all my idea  but i need to find a sitter for my boys . dont really want to take them along lol . but i will let u know tonite if thats ok with u .


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

That's cool. It's not problem


----------

